# There's nothin' like a Weber Grill!



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

Anyone else have a Weber grill? We have a Weber Genesis Silver-B with stainless grates. We actually use it on and off all winter, but we've been using it a ton this spring. Aside from the typical hot dogs and hamburgers, we do steaks, pork chops, chicken breast (boneless and split), etc. The best is vegetables on skewers - green and red peppers, mushrooms, zuchini, squash. Marinate that in italian dressing, or one of those garlic/herb marinades. Yum!   

Another discovery this year was grilled shrimp. We get raw large shrimp and marinate them for 30 minutes in olive oil, crushed garlic, sea salt, black pepper, and cayenne pepper. We have this pan that looks like a frying pan with a bunch of holes in it. Work great for the shrimp!

Gotta love the Weber!  :beer:


----------



## pepsi (May 17, 2004)

Yes, we've got one. And I've got chicken marinating right now for tonight. Yesterday it was grilled salmon with diced tomatoes and lemon pepper.

Don't have the stainless grates though, I think I'll look into that when I go for a new cover. We use it regularly all year and  taking the cover off when it's frozen has taken a toll on it.

Thanks for the shrimp idea. Have to try that soon. Lobster tails are good too.


----------



## TenPeaks (May 17, 2004)

My wife and I are in the market for a Webber grill. We've been using cheaper grills for the past few years and can only get a couple of seasons out of them.

Any recommendations on where to buy a Webber at a reasonable price? We looked at Home Depot and Lowes and both stores have the same grills at the same price.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

pepsi said:
			
		

> Don't have the stainless grates though, I think I'll look into that when I go for a new cover. We use it regularly all year and  taking the cover off when it's frozen has taken a toll on it.


Stainless grates are the way to go. My grill is in desperate need of a powerwashing, but still looks great after 2+ years outside 24/7. I've found the Weber cover to be virtually indestructable though. I'm surprised you need to replace it. How long have you had it?

BTW, what color do you have. Mine is blue.  8)


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on where to buy a Webber at a reasonable price? We looked at Home Depot and Lowes and both stores have the same grills at the same price.


You're making a great move by buying a Weber over the cheap grills. These things are built to last and you should easily get 10+ years out of it. I paid $399 for our Genesis Silver-B (blue) with stainless grates. It also has two flip-up shelves which is nice. Call around to all the local Hardware store and see if you can find a deal.

*Definitely* also invest in the Weber cover for it too. It's very durable and ventilated which you would think be counter-productive. While it does let the grill get wet in heavy rain/melting snow, what it does is lets it dry out quicker. Other covers seal in moisture which can promote rust. But these are Webers we're talking about; there's not much to rust...

My sister got an absurd deal on a Genesis Gold-B via Amazon's Gold Box and some rebates - something like $450 with shipping so check there too.


----------



## skijay (May 17, 2004)

I have a 2001 Weber Silver Genesis -B- also.  It has been the best grill that I have ever owned. (I bought disposable Fiesta grills from Wal Mart for $60 on sale.  They last 2 seasons with my cooking habits.)

The Weber cooks different than a regular grill.  It took me a couple of grillings and reading of the instructions to get used to grilling with the lid closed.

Mine has the ceramic grates.  It depends where you purchased it, at Home Depot they sold / sell it with the cast iron grates.   I bought mine from a pool store.

Edit:  As Greg said, invest in the Weber grill cover.  They are not cheap, but if you are paying close to $400 for a grill what is another $40????


----------



## TenPeaks (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I was thinking about visiting a couple local hardward stores this week and have not yet looked online. I was expecting to pay around $400, so if I can find a grill cheaper all the better. Good to know about the cover too.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

pepsi said:
			
		

> grilled salmon with diced tomatoes and lemon pepper


You gotta post the recipe for this. I have yet to try fish on the grill, and I love salmon. My wife's not big on it, but perhaps Webered salmon would change her mind.  :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 17, 2004)

Sigh, I miss my old apartment (where I could have a grill)...


----------



## ChileMass (May 17, 2004)

For all you grilling fans - try the Paul Prudhomme "Poultry Magic" and "Veggie Magic" rubs on any grilled fish, meat or kabobs.  Yum.....


----------



## pepsi (May 17, 2004)

> ="Greg I've found the Weber cover to be virtually indestructable though. I'm surprised you need to replace it. How long have you had it?




6 years I think.    No complaints, like yours it's outside all year and I think it's taking it off while it's frozen that has the corners starting to crack.

I'm going to look into the stainless grates but, if I wait until my ceramic grates actually need replacing its going to be a long time. 

Agreed on the learning how to use it. If you are like my "turn it up to high and throw the food on" friend, you won't appreciate why you spent the money.


----------



## skijay (May 17, 2004)

One more thing about Weber gas grills, they are easy to clean.  First the flavorizer bars keep the grease from hitting the burners.  This eliminates flare ups and plug ups of the burner.  I clean my grill before each use by preheating to 500 degrees and then using a brass brush to clean the stuck on stuff off of the grates. This is for the ceramic grates.    

The Weber grill also has the nice drip tray. It is a replaceable foil tray. The entire bottom of the grill also slides out which means you can clean the bottom of the grill without taking burner out.  That was one of the selling points for me.


----------



## coberg (May 17, 2004)

Got the Vermont Casting at HD over the Weber (I still have my old Weber Silver and use it for some cooking).  Gas is great for quick weekday nights, but the old faithful comes out on the weekends!  And stainless is the way to go if you can't get the cast iron with ceramic coating.  Ceramic is the ultimate in easy cleaning!

Oh yeah, and I have the Smokey Joe as well.  Great for camping!  (Man, I have three grills, is there something wrong with me?)


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> One more thing about Weber gas grills, they are easy to clean.  First the flavorizer bars keep the grease from hitting the burners.  This eliminates flare ups and plug ups of the burner.  I clean my grill before each use by preheating to 500 degrees and then using a brass brush to clean the stuck on stuff off of the grates. This is for the ceramic grates.
> 
> The Weber grill also has the nice drip tray. It is a replaceable foil tray. The entire bottom of the grill also slides out which means you can clean the bottom of the grill without taking burner out.  That was one of the selling points for me.


Yup. I need to badly clean my grill. I plan to line up the flavorizer bars, grates, and bottom body in the driveway and blast away with the pressure washer. I do notice sometimes the whole bottom part of the body will ignite if it's really dirty. The underside of the lid has some interesting formations of soot deposited on it too. A few shots with a little 409 keeps the outside of the lid and work surfaces pretty clean.


----------



## skijay (May 17, 2004)

Watch out for any citrus based cleaners used on the Weber grills.  The owners manual states not to use them in cleaning.  I think it refers to the unit itself and not the flavorizers or grate, but I can not remember.

I use Simple Green on just about everything, except the grill!

Greg...I never thought about using the pressure washer for the grill stuff.  I guess it's better to use it than to let it sit in the box and be used only once a year to clean the vinyl siding!


----------



## skican (May 18, 2004)

Hey, I was sitting on the couch this morning staring at the boob tube and what comes on but a commercial about Weber grills be on sale at KMart this week. $60.00 off!


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2004)

skican said:
			
		

> Hey, I was sitting on the couch this morning staring at the boob tube and what comes on but a commercial about Weber grills be on sale at KMart this week. $60.00 off!


$60 off all models? I checked the KMart Web site and didn't see anything.


----------



## skican (May 18, 2004)

Yep, I heard it on the tube this morning. I am completely positive. It looked like the model you all were taking about. I have been out of it lately, and I am sure I was not dreaming. I came out of my fog to watch the commercial and chuckle to myself. I thought when I logged on to the zone I would see posts about it! Let's see I was watching channel 7 out of Boston.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> Greg...I never thought about using the pressure washer for the grill stuff.  I guess it's better to use it than to let it sit in the box and be used only once a year to clean the vinyl siding!


Just an FYI. The power washer worked great on the grates, underside of the lid, flavorizer bars, the removable catch basin, and the trays, but be careful if using it on any painted surfaces. Be sure you're using a fan spray instead of a fine stream or you *will* remove paint. I found out the hard way. I tool a little paint (three inch stripe) off the back main body of the grill.  :blink:


----------



## skijay (May 24, 2004)

I have found out that the power washer could be used for cleaning the decking around the pool.  I used it for the vinyl siding and once for my car.  It's too much of a pain to drag it out and move it around for a car wash.  Give me a garden hose for the car.  My power washer is only 1300 psi. I also used it to clean the cracks in my driveway on Wednesday.  It did a good job of that so I could put the crack filler in and it actually stuck this time.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2004)

Yup. Great for decking, siding, grills, cars, etc. I have a Craftsman 6 HP, 2300 PSI pressure washer. The only con is it has the ability to destroy the surface you're "cleaning".


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jun 30, 2004)

Webber has a great product, although I have a Ducane.  Be carefull when you compare Webbers (or almost any product) sold a specialty store with one from a Discounter, like Home Depot or Walmart.  They may be similar, but usually not the same.  Have someone from a specialty store point out the differences, you'll be surprised.

While I like the conveniece of gas, I've become partial to the taste for real charcoal.  Though I mostly use it for Smoking, there's nothing like the Big Green Egg!


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2004)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Be carefull when you compare Webbers (or almost any product) sold a specialty store with one from a Discounter, like Home Depot or Walmart.  They may be similar, but usually not the same.  Have someone from a specialty store point out the differences, you'll be surprised.


I'd buy this. My Weber Genesis Silver-B came equipped with stainless grates and two flip up shelves. I bought it from a hardware store for less then Home Depot was asking. The same grill at Home Depot now has one shelf and porcelain grates.  :blink:


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2005)

*Genesis Silver A vs. Silver B*

Does anyone have the Silver A model?  I know that it's smaller then the B, but is it worth it to spend the extra $100 for the Silver B?

I like to do cookouts but I'm not a grilling enthusiast.

Also, is it still worth it to buy the grill from some place other than Home Depot?  Does Home Depot have to sell the same product?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2005)

I still think the Silver-B is the better value. It has three burners and the same cooking area as the higher end Genesis models. I would also still check around the local hardware stores to see if for a similar price to HD you can get an "upgraded" model, i.e. stainless grates. BTW, it's been three years and my grill is still humming along happily...


----------



## skijay (Jun 3, 2005)

I think mine is the Silver A (the one for about $350).  I purchased mine, assembled, from Namco.  Since you live in MA, I am sure there is a Namco near you. 

It was cheaper than Home Depot and it has the porcelain grates as opposed to the cast iron grates at HD.  It seems like HD had some contract w/ Weber to supply the grills with the cast iron grates.  

I think my Weber is going on 4 years old.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 3, 2005)

I use an old faithful Weber CHARCOAL grill...while I find propane to be considerably easier to use and cook on, I find I find FAR superior flavor from the charcoal..I DONT use a briquet unless im in a TOTAL pinch. I mostly use REAL WOOD CHARCOAL..boy what flavor..

So im from the charcoal is better than propane camp in the BBQ arena...but as long as youre BBQing its all good...

 :beer: 

M


----------



## flyingfree (Jun 4, 2005)

I have to say, I will only purchase a Webber Grill with a cover after reading this.  I've been procrastinating buying another grill.  The last one is in a heap of rust...good old cheapo 3yrs old.

I really got a kick out of reading this!!  Thanks!!


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I still think the Silver-B is the better value. It has three burners and the same cooking area as the higher end Genesis models. I would also still check around the local hardware stores to see if for a similar price to HD you can get an "upgraded" model, i.e. stainless grates. BTW, it's been three years and my grill is still humming along happily...


I just went with the Silver B model.  Didn't go with the stainless grates, but it was on sale for $50 off the regular price.

I get it delivered tomorrow, so if I can get a propane tank it'll be cookout tomorrow night.


----------



## Greg (Jun 4, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> I just went with the Silver B model.  Didn't go with the stainless grates, but it was on sale for $50 off the regular price.
> 
> I get it delivered tomorrow, so if I can get a propane tank it'll be cookout tomorrow night.


Congrats. You will love it. They ain't cheap, but look at it as an investment. I consider mine more of an appliance that just a grill...
 :beer:


----------



## hammer (Nov 22, 2005)

OK, so I've had a good grilling season with my Weber Silver B but with the colder (and hopefully snowy) weather I won't be grilling too much more before spring...

Does anyone store their grill inside for the winter?  My wife wants to store the grill inside but I'm wondering if it's necessary.  The grill does have a cover.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2005)

Just use it year round then you won't have to worry about storing it!   What are you afraid of the cold or something??? :-?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 22, 2005)

I use my grill yearround as well.


----------



## hammer (Nov 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Just use it year round then you won't have to worry about storing it!   What are you afraid of the cold or something??? :-?


Not afraid of the cold...usually to lazy to shovel the snow off of my deck, though. :wink: 

Actually, you've given me a good excuse to leave the grill out over the winter.  I take it that there are no worries about having the propane tank out when the temps go below 0 degrees F?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What B said. I just cleared all the furniture off my deck. The only thing left is the Weber. It's been outside 24/7 for 3 1/2 years now and it still looks and works great. The actual Weber cover makes a difference. I grill all year, slightly less in the winter, but not much less. Shoveling snow off and around the grill has become protocol. Neighbors may thing I'm nuts when I'm out there grilling with a beer in hand in the cold and snow. Extreme cold will have no effect on the propoane tank. Remember, some folks have large ones that service the house outside...


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 3 burner Weber (Genesis model?) with stainless steel grates - it's been outside on my deck for over 4 years. I just move it closer to the door so there is a shorter path to shovel in the winter !


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2005)

No worries about the propane bottle, those things are extra beefy.


----------



## hammer (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice...looking forward to grilling in February.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2005)

> OK, so I've had a good grilling season with my Weber Silver B but with the colder (and hopefully snowy) weather I won't be grilling too much more before spring...


BE A MAN! get out there and keep on grilling!  don't let the cold air get you down.  i'm still firing up my weber charcol, the air is more refreshing in the winter time


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2010)

I know that this is an old thread, but whatever...

Just replaced the grates and flavorizer bars this past weekend.  Went with the cast iron enameled grates which are sturdier than the originals.  Realized that while I did replace the drip tray on occasion I *never* cleaned the bottom tray.  Had to take the shop vac to clean out all of the gunk...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> I know that this is an old thread, but whatever...
> 
> Just replaced the grates and flavorizer bars this past weekend.  Went with the cast iron enameled grates which are sturdier than the originals.  Realized that while I did replace the drip tray on occasion I *never* cleaned the bottom tray.  Had to take the shop vac to clean out all of the gunk...



I need to do that.   My grates and flavorizer bars are all rusted.   I like the cast iron enameled grates better than stainless so I think I will stick with them.

I'm in something of a grill rut this summer.  I can buy swordfish for $5.25/pound in New Bedford so I'm having a tough time buying anything else to toss on the grill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2010)

that's a great price on swordfish

cast iron is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> that's a great price on swordfish
> 
> cast iron is definitely the way to go.



An amazing fish market opened up recently in New Bedford.   They're only open Thurs, Fri, & Sat.   If you go in on a Friday late-afternoon or a Saturday, you'll usually have around 30 people in line ahead of you.   I've been running over late-morning on Thursdays.   Everything is really fresh and the prices are really low.

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091203/NEWS/912030325

I'm going to die of mercury poisoning in a couple of months from all the swordfish and tuna but it's worth it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2010)

I still have the same grill. It looks a little shoddy, but still not in any need of being replaced. And the cover rotted out so it just sits out there now in the elements....


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2010)

We have a Weber Grill and have used it this year a lot.  It is very well built and cooks well.  Love it.  As to model, I don't know, but it is a great rig.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am at the point where I have a grill quiver.  I have a cheap Brinkman smoker that I modified.  Next up are the Webers.  For gas I have Weber Genesis Silver.  For the wood charcoal, a Weber Kettle One Touch Gold 22.5".  I am lacking a quiver pick at the moment.  I have a BBQ cooking comp in less than 2 weeks so the kettle grill has been getting quite the work out lately.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I am at the point where I have a grill quiver.  I have a cheap Brinkman smoker that I modified.  Next up are the Webers.  For gas I have Weber Genesis Silver.  For the wood charcoal, a Weber Kettle One Touch Gold 22.5".  I am lacking a quiver pick at the moment.  I have a BBQ cooking comp in less than 2 weeks so the kettle grill has been getting quite the work out lately.




this post is pure comedy gold  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I am at the point where I have a grill quiver.  I have a cheap Brinkman smoker that I modified.  Next up are the Webers.  For gas I have Weber Genesis Silver.  For the wood charcoal, a Weber Kettle One Touch Gold 22.5".  I am lacking a quiver pick at the moment.  I have a BBQ cooking comp in less than 2 weeks so the kettle grill has been getting quite the work out lately.



I've got a gas grill and then the Orion.

Ultimately when I have the space for it, I'd love the Chargriller Duo with a side Firebox. Everything covered for one's pursuit of glutony in all on four wheels.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got a gas grill and then the Orion.
> 
> Ultimately when I have the space for it, I'd love the Chargriller Duo with a side Firebox. Everything covered for one's pursuit of glutony in all on four wheels.



Very nice...

Hitting the store shortly.  Grilled pork chops with a grilled apricot and ginger sauce over some kind of starch.....  maybe a fried shallot garnish....  TR later tonight


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got 4 grills at the moment- A cheapo Brinkman smoker, an Orion, and a Weber gas grill in CT, and a Ducane gas grill in Boston that I wish were here. You can smelt iron in that thing.


----------

